# New Gaggia



## Basra (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi Im thinking about buying my first machine and was looking at the gaggia classic as well as the sage duo temp. The gaggia isnt so easy to find unless second hand and Im not too sure about the quality of the newer versions.

Is there a big different between the old and new gaggia or is it not worth buying?

Is there something else under the 500 pound mark that I could consider?

I looked at the Rancilio but there are no reputable retailers in the UK that I can find.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Bella Barista is a reputable reseller which sells the Rancilio Silvia machine.

Which grinder are you planning to pair it with?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

The classic pre 2010 is a work horse. Always recommend them. Even 2010 onward with solenoid upgrade are great.


----------



## Basra (Mar 5, 2017)

pessutojr said:


> Bella Barista is a reputable reseller which sells the Rancilio Silvia machine.
> 
> Which grinder are you planning to pair it with?


Yeah just noticed they have it for 399. I would prefer something I know parts are available so thats good. I wasnt so sure about the Sage as its relatively new


----------



## Samduncombe (Dec 29, 2016)

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=3858

#244 tells you all you need to know about new 2015 classic. I have it and love it. Imported from Italy in the end but worth it


----------



## Basra (Mar 5, 2017)

Samduncombe said:


> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=3858
> 
> #244 tells you all you need to know about new 2015 classic. I have it and love it. Imported from Italy in the end but worth it


I had read that the group head is plastic, this cant be right or?


----------



## Samduncombe (Dec 29, 2016)

Nope that's not right. It's a quality machine fully upgradeable like the old one, and with a bigger and better boiler.


----------



## Basra (Mar 5, 2017)

So still worth buying? The new model as its much cheaper than the rancilio.


----------



## Basra (Mar 5, 2017)

I was just concerned as some posts had referred to the group head being plastic and I had thought that both grouphead and portafilter were metal


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

its not grouphead. its portafilter spouts being plastic.


----------



## Basra (Mar 5, 2017)

Ah ok thanks so all the connections are solid?


----------



## Basra (Mar 5, 2017)

How easy are the upgrades on the new machine (gaggia classic) for a novice or would I need to take it to someone?


----------



## Samduncombe (Dec 29, 2016)

Spout is plastic, but I got a free metal one with it. Threads on easily. All upgrades dead easy


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Basra said:


> I was just concerned as some posts had referred to the group head being plastic and I had thought that both grouphead and portafilter were metal


The 2015 machine regards the plastic part.

The part that the portafilter lugs lock into are plastic, they are refered to as shims,,,in the previous machines it was all metal. Now, for whatever reason the metal part has been reduced and topped off with some plastic. This is glued into place.

The new plastic shims have a nasty habit of becoming dislodged. This is an integral part of the group head which then needs to be replaced, which is a much harder and more costly job than if the shims were never implemented in the first place

More on this problem on this thread

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?29385-Gaggia-Classic-2015-latest-problem


----------



## Basra (Mar 5, 2017)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> The 2015 machine regards the plastic part.
> 
> The part that the portafilter lugs lock into are plastic, they are refered to as shims,,,in the previous machines it was all metal. Now, for whatever reason the metal part has been reduced and topped off with some plastic. This is glued into place.
> 
> ...


So the handle is plastic but the group head is metal? Could I just buy a 58mm handle then?


----------



## Basra (Mar 5, 2017)

Which part exactly is plastic? The portafilter or grouphead? And can it be swapped for a metal one


----------



## Drone (Feb 2, 2016)

Basra said:


> Which part exactly is plastic? The portafilter or grouphead? And can it be swapped for a metal one


Imagine where the top surface of the metal portafilter container mates with the bottom surface of the grouphead. To ensure a close fit there is a locking device: as you turn the portafilter handle anticlockwise, the portafilter container is jammed upwards towards the bottom surface of the grouphead. In the GC 2015 version the shims - two crescent-shaped pieces - are made out of plastic not metal, this one euro saving thus ensuring the financial profitability of the company now owning the brand.

Everytime you twist in the portafilter you are whacking those fragile plastic shims. Within a few months of getting my GC 2015 the grouphead started leaking because the plastic shims were damaged and had come loose. Some here suggest that you could simply glue them back in place, but in my case they were damaged.

I was not able to buy new shims to glue back in place. I was invited by the seller to purchase a new grouphead with pristine plastic shims. I am not aware of any way to replace the shims with "this-will-last-you-a-lifetime" metal shims.

I ended up chucking the 2015 in a corner and buying a refurbished early model - pure joy.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hmm - just wondering if its possible to fit the earlier group head to the later model - I doubt it - but will have a look


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

Don't discount the Duo Temp Pro. It comes with a PID which is a significant improvement over the poor temperature control of the Classic and the Silvia. It doesn't need any mods to work correctly. The downside is that durability is unknown since it's new, but we do know that it replacement parts aren't readily available. They've been out for a while now and reports of faults are rare for the DTP.


----------



## Basra (Mar 5, 2017)

Drone said:


> Imagine where the top surface of the metal portafilter container mates with the bottom surface of the grouphead. To ensure a close fit there is a locking device: as you turn the portafilter handle anticlockwise, the portafilter container is jammed upwards towards the bottom surface of the grouphead. In the GC 2015 version the shims - two crescent-shaped pieces - are made out of plastic not metal, this one euro saving thus ensuring the financial profitability of the company now owning the brand.
> 
> Everytime you twist in the portafilter you are whacking those fragile plastic shims. Within a few months of getting my GC 2015 the grouphead started leaking because the plastic shims were damaged and had come loose. Some here suggest that you could simply glue them back in place, but in my case they were damaged.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, you clarified what I was confused about. No way to custom fit a metal attachment? I would buy a machine right now but Im really concerned with the build quality. It might have to be the Rancilio then. Thanks


----------



## Basra (Mar 5, 2017)

jimbocz said:


> Don't discount the Duo Temp Pro. It comes with a PID which is a significant improvement over the poor temperature control of the Classic and the Silvia. It doesn't need any mods to work correctly. The downside is that durability is unknown since it's new, but we do know that it replacement parts aren't readily available. They've been out for a while now and reports of faults are rare for the DTP.


Oh dont confuse me, Ive been having a dilemma over the gaggia classic, rancilio and sage and now thought I was going for the Rancilio and now youve got me thinking about the sage again







Any others under the 500 mark I could be considering?


----------

